# Hilly Hellacious 100



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone else do this ride out of Fletcher, NC this past Sunday? Boy, they got the name of this ride correctly. It was my first time and there were some climbs that seemed to go on forever. I was also surprised to see the 10-15 miles on this ride below Marion that's also a part of the Assault on Mt Mitchell ride. 

My favorite part (other than some of the terrific scenery) was jumping in with a group for the last 10 miles and getting pulled to the finish. Others?


----------



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

Did it and loved it. That first climb was the worst as even though it was early on it took everything I had just to turn the cranks. You probably passed me in the last 10 miles or so as I got the worst cramps of my life and my hamstrings seized up like rocks and I had no pull what-so-ever without going into spasm. Sadly had to walk up a few of the last hills after making it through the worst. Any plans to ride the Bridge to Bridge? You riding a triple in these hills? I had a 13-26 rear casette but decided to buy a 13-29 for the big Grandfather Mtn.


----------



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm definitely riding a triple and glad of it with some of these climbs. I've been using a 12-27 and it comes in handy for climbs like Grandfather.

It was probably a pretty smart move to postpone BtoB until 11/14. It will most likely be a pretty chilly day in the higher elevations though!


----------

